# First Morels of 2015



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Found 4 little grays (all around 2 inches tall) this afternoon in Rappahannock County, at the foot of the Blue Ridge in one of the early spots I go to. After the supposed rain tomorrow and possibly more rain throughout the week, I believe this coming weekend should be pretty good for everyone in the lower spots. After that we can chase em up the mountains!!!


----------



## adawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the report there Pauliep .I live in lil Washington, and have been out 3 or 4 times, but no luck yet . Went up
to buck hollow Sunday but turned around after I saw all the tourists ! Lol !


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh wow! Small world!!! I used to live on Fodderstack Rd. Lived in RPK since '99. I have a couple spots in Gid Brown Hollow as well. Those I found were in an early spot so I don't think the park will really be popping just yet.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Also I have found many, many morels in that area around Buck Hollow. Good Spot! Usually they don't start popping there until closer to May, in my experience. And yeah, the tourists get pretty plentiful there in the spring.Maybe we'll run into each other out and about. Happy Hunting!


----------



## adawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Small world indeed, especially when you are talking Rapp. Co ! Lol ! I'm down in Tiger Valley . But I know the Fodderstack well . My family has been here since the mid 1950's . Before I was born .
Have had some rattlesnake issues up in Gid Brown though . My mom got bit one time, and barely escaped another .
Messed her up bad ..This was lil Devil Stairs trail, SNP .. Snakes are nasty up there ! Always have been .
If you see a tan colored Toyota Tacoma, with a big G in the back window, that would be me . Say hello if ya want ..
Anyway, good luck !


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Yea I came about 3 inches from a timber rattler late in the season in '13. Luckily he slithered away, and he actually rattled. As soon as I heard it my knees started shaking. I was about an hour away from my car. That was like May 17th I think, and the morels were still happening high up in the park. I also know someone who was bitten in Gid Brown up at the old ski lodge. I'll keep an eye out for you! I drive a gold VW wagon by the way.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Mar 29, 2013)

Able to find more than a half-pound in Hanover on Monday the 13th. Hopefully I will rustle up some more tomorrow! Good luck out there and happy hunting.


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Whoa!!!! A Hanover shroomer! I live in powhatan and work in Hanover and I bet I've known 3 people tween hear and there that hunt mushrooms. You up towards Louisa or out toward new kent?


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Found 25-30 more grays, just starting to barely turn blonde. All in an "early" spot where they come up the same time as blacks elsewhere. Only had an hour or so of daylight so I'm sure there are plenty more. I'll go out this weekend and see what I come up with. Checked a low spot in Shenandoah National Park and they still aren't ready there yet.


----------



## copperjon (Mar 26, 2014)

pauliep, Where in VA are you ? I am 30 minutes south of Lynchburg. I am planning to go out this week but didn't know if it was too early. The forest floor doesn't have any green.
Thanks,
Copperjon


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm in Rappahannock County, about 1 hr north of Charlottesville. Went to where I found those grays and pullled about 4 lbs of blondes out of there.At the base of a mountain about 200-300ft up, on a southeast facing hill. This is my early spot. My usual spots up a little higher aren't popping yet.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Went out Saturday and found about 4lbs. Went to one of my normal spots and it looked like someone had beaten me to it, but I still managed to grab around 2lbs. Then as I was headed home, about a mile from my spot I saw what looked like a good area so I pulled off the road and headed up into the woods, and sure enough I doubled what I had found all day in about 20 minutes! Lots of big ones right at the base of big old poplars, with very few smaller ones scattered throughout. Never really seen them like this, literally walked from tree to tree and every single one had at least one big one under it. Might go back today after work because I have a feeling I just scratched the surface but I ran out of daylight.


----------



## hscsusiq (May 4, 2015)

Friend found some in Goochland. They're by the river where there are lady's slippers


----------



## shroomer2003 (Jan 20, 2016)

has anyone heard of morels being found in the newkent kingwilliam areas?


----------

